# Wago 750-841 I/O Led blinkt rot



## Tiger30 (3 Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe den Feldbus-Controller 750-841 mit zwei Klemmen erweitert und zwar die 750-430 und 750-530 anschließlich die 750-600
Die Led's Link,MS,NS und TXD/RXD leuchten grün nur I/O Led leuchtet dauernd rot
Kann mir jemand sagen woran es liegen kann bzw wie kann ich den Fehler aufheben

danke im voraus
T.


----------



## Solaris (3 Februar 2009)

Dauerndes rot leuchten heißt laut Wago-Handbuch: Hardwaredefekt des Kopplers.

Ist kein Blinkcode zu sehen?


blinken oder dauernd an??


----------



## Tiger30 (3 Februar 2009)

Hallo
danke für die schnelle Antwort.
ich habe die IP-Adresse im Internet exploer eingegeben. Unter Modul Status steht
Fehler Code 10
Fehler Argument 5
Grund: Missbrauch der I/O Konfiguration
In der Wago Hardwarebeschreibung steht dass man die gesteckten Klemmen mit der Klemmen, die in der Steuerungskonfiguration in Codesys abgleichen muss.
Wie gesagt ich habe zwei klemen: die 750-430 und 750-530
Nun in der Steuerkonfiguration sind zum Beispiel:
die Klemme: 750-0430 8DI 24 V DC 3.0ms
               750-430/00250-0000 8DI 24 V DC 3.0ms/T
Für mein beispiel habe ich die zweite Variante genommen.
Leider blink der IO Led immer noch rot


----------



## Solaris (3 Februar 2009)

Ich gehe mal davon aus das der Wago-Controller vorher lief. Wenn die neu gestzten Klemmen nicht defekt sind dann kann es nur noch an der falschen Hardware-Konfig in Codesys liegen. Die Reihenfolge ist ganz wichtig und auch die genaue Angabe welcher Baustein eingebaut ist. Über den Blinkcode der I/O-LED kann man auch den Fehler direkt auszählen (WAGO-Handbuch IO 750).


----------



## gravieren (3 Februar 2009)

Hast du die Uhrzeit richtig eingestellt.


In der WebAdministration  ?


----------



## Tiger30 (4 Februar 2009)

Moin Moin

Jetzt funktioniert und zwar ich habe die Zielsystemeinstellungen geändert statt wago 750841 (..FW11) die wago 750- 841 (..FW12) 
so dann habe ich in der Steuerkonfiguration die IO defeniert.
Danach musste ich die Zeit richtig einstellen.
vielen Danke für euere Vorschläge

Gruß
T.


----------

